# Scorpion Poetry



## guesskatiejules (Dec 29, 2004)

Check this out!

http://www.scorpions.co.za/poem.asp 

Here's my favorite:
The scorpion is as black as soot,
He dearly loves to bite;
He is a most unpleasant brute
To find in bed at night.


----------



## pandinus (Dec 30, 2004)

groovy. i likey.


----------



## guesskatiejules (Dec 30, 2004)

I wrote a poem in my diary the other day about my emperor....but I don't think I'll torture all of you with it!   

It's pretty cool that people wrote poems about scorpions, which tend to be so misunderstood.  In literature, the scorpion tends to be symbolic for evil, darkness, etc.  I though these poems brought out the cool side to scorps!


----------



## Nocturnal (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a little poem I would like to share with everyone in my time of sorrow over my great loss:

My scorpions are black...
but they will not attack...
I can stick them with a tack...

they were dead when I unpack...
I wish I could bring them back...
so I could call one of them Mack...

but I will put them in a sack...
and keep them on a rack...
on an ice pack...


----------



## PaulBurk (Dec 30, 2004)

Nocturnal said:
			
		

> I have a little poem I would like to share with everyone in my time of sorrow over my great loss:
> 
> My scorpions are black...
> but they will not attack...
> ...


Yours was the best man, that whole other website was horrid IMO  :clap:


----------



## guesskatiejules (Dec 30, 2004)

Nocturnal said:
			
		

> I have a little poem I would like to share with everyone in my time of sorrow over my great loss:
> 
> My scorpions are black...
> but they will not attack...
> ...


Awwwww!  I'm terribly sorry for your loss, but it has inspired some delightful poetry.  :clap:


----------



## Nazgul (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi,

if you are interested in poems on scorpions you should check the one by Victor Fet published within the "Phylogeny of the extant scorpions". It´s on the last few pages of this part of article:    http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/p2003_11_10.pdf . It´s really funny. I liked it a lot .

Greetings
Alex


----------



## guesskatiejules (Dec 30, 2004)

That's great Alex, thank you.  It's amazing that someone took the time to make all of that info rhyme......(heehee, I made a rhyme  )

Can I rhyme this:
He that looks like a prehistoric creature
Has indeed become my teacher
And I have learned, though I am young, 
That he is mighty, this scorpion.

Young and scorpion kind of rhyme, right?  Not really, I suppose it's a stretch.


----------

